# Don't say bad words on Xbox One



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

Xbox One has a feature where you can upload game clips. It also lets you skype. If you say bad words though, you'll get banned:



> ** *MY UPLOAD STUDIO SUSPENSION EXPIRED AFTER 24 HOURS* **
> Just letting everyone know since I can't find any information about it online. I made a video and said a bad word (not really a swear in my opinion, but I do understand their displeasure - the nickname of the name Richard) and now I am not able to put Kinect videos on my uploads or upload gameplay at all. I have no idea how long this will last.
> I do understand I shouldn't have said it and know where xbox is coming from, but I wish there was a disclaimer about it since I had no idea I would be banned for that. Like I said, ignorance isn't an excuse, but I'm just warning you guys in case you didn't know like me.
> Note: I can still do everything else on the console, just not upload.
> ...


 
Source


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh shit, Skype censoring?  How absurd. And I thought Nintendo was being prudish lately. O.o


----------



## Zaide (Nov 25, 2013)

Microsoft's online infrastructure is such a joke. I mean seriously, you have to pay to have access to it and yet they ban more people than any other online service. It's completely ridiculous. I'd rather it be free and not have to worry about being banned for stupid junk like this.


----------



## kingsora831 (Nov 25, 2013)

soo...essentially microsoft is monitoring your conversation on Skype....NICE.
Now i know not to bother using skype on my xbox one.

I mean come on really, skype is a messaging app that is used by more than just xbox.
This is just crazy to ban someone from using skype just because they used profanity while they were using it on the xbox one.
Even though, the person receiving the message on skype most likely isnt even on an xbox.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wonder how it deals with accents or drawn out versions of words, I usually enjoy pushing these features to breaking like that. Would love to get their blacklist as well ( http://hackmii.com/2010/04/bad-words/ ).

Anyway I guess this is some sort of incentive thing to make Live a slightly less vile place to be, not sure it is the way I would have set about doing it but I suppose baby steps and all that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 25, 2013)

Nowhere does it say that Microsoft is monitoring or banning you based on your Skype convos.

The post only talks about getting banned from Skype for saying a bad word in an uploaded video.

Great reading though folks.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2013)

fuck Microsoft, this company was "great & powerful" once.... in the words of 50 Cent "In high school you was the man homie, What the fuck happened to you"


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 25, 2013)

I thought that spamming profanity was what attracted a large percentage of the Xbox's audience...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 25, 2013)

That's great, now I want to buy Xbox One just to try this feature.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nowhere does it say that Microsoft is monitoring or banning you based on your Skype convos.
> 
> The post only talks about getting banned from Skype for saying a bad word in an uploaded video.
> 
> Great reading though folks.


 
Please. You expect people on GBAtemp to actually READ the post instead of just basing their comments off of the title?

EDIT: In case it's too hard for people to understand...

"However, he said that *there may be some issues with Skype and Upload Studio*, which matches what others have been saying."

It's a bug, people.  Microsoft isn't spying on you, they aren't censoring you, etc.


----------



## earlynovfan (Nov 25, 2013)

So TeamSpeak is going to get some LP'ers. Perhaps they'll become more well known?
But honestly, cursing in a recorded video is so common. This all just seems kind of silly.


----------



## Zaide (Nov 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nowhere does it say that Microsoft is monitoring or banning you based on your Skype convos.
> 
> The post only talks about getting banned from Skype for saying a bad word in an uploaded video.
> 
> Great reading though folks.


 
Maybe you didn't read as well as you think you did:


> This is my experience with Skype: "Was typing to my buddy on Skype, typed a few words of profanity talking about movies, and when I jumped back to Xbox One, it said I was banned from it for the same reason, citing "past behaviour"."


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 25, 2013)

So if Microsoft starts giving temporary bans for people who use bad language, might we then see the end of Xbox Live?  But, um, why are they censoring Skype anyway? Are they going to use that for the regular voice chat instead of whatever you guys have right now? (I dunno how you guys speak on XBLive; you use those headsets, but does it just read your voice? I'm not into voice chat or online play. I'm used to the chat feature that was on the N64.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2013)

Can't ban you if you use a similar word in a foreign language 





vayanui8 said:


> I thought that spamming profanity was what attracted a large percentage of the Xbox's audience...


 
You mean it's not already?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2013)

So gamers can't use bad language in their videos?
I think they're banning 99% of their consumers.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 25, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> So gamers can't use bad language in their videos?
> I think they're banning 99% of their consumers.


I don't think there's a single person on the Xbox side that doesn't cuss. the only people that could ever want this are the mothers who don't understand that the F bombs they're hearing are from their own children not people from over the internet


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2013)

vayanui8 said:


> I don't think there's a single person on the Xbox side that doesn't cuss. the only people that could ever want this are the mothers who don't understand that the F bombs they're hearing are from their own children not people from over the internet


 
And those same mothers probably wouldn't even know about the banning until their children get banned.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 25, 2013)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Oh shit, Skype censoring?  How absurd. And I thought Nintendo was being prudish lately. O.o


Nintendo has gotten very chill about swearing.  Or at least far more chill than you would expect from a company like them.  It used to be that you'd get banned from Miiverse if you even thought about saying the word "poo", but I see "damn" used quite often without consequence these days.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 25, 2013)

Spybox One, even worse I've made a troll post on another site during E3's airing that I've stated that this thing would ban people who cuss in chats, the trolling is coming true.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 25, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> And those same mothers probably wouldn't even know about the banning until their children get banned.


chances are then they'd be clueless and complain to microsoft saying it wasn't their kid too


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2013)

Just stop being a potty mouth.

What's the point of being foul mouthed anyways?
It's not like people will think you're tough cause of it ._.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 25, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> PC is only cheap depending on the build, sadly. Steam helps a lot though if you need more games (if you can play them), they have great sales.


 
You forgot piracy 


DinohScene said:


> Just stop being a potty mouth.
> 
> What's the point of being foul mouthed anyways?
> It's not like people will think you're tough cause of it ._.


 
Sometimes you just have to let it out.


----------



## earlynovfan (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Just stop being a potty mouth.
> 
> What's the point of being foul mouthed anyways?
> It's not like people will think you're tough cause of it ._.


It's really interesting to think like HOW we've added cursing to our basic vocabulary. Like honestly no one really bats an eye when one curses because in the end...
They're just meaningless words.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Sometimes you just have to let it out.


 
Sometimes you do indeed, can't disagree on that.



earlynovfan said:


> It's really interesting to think like HOW we've added cursing to our basic vocabulary. Like honestly no one really bats an eye when one curses because in the end...
> They're just meaningless words.


 
Meaningless words?
All I hear from 14 year olds is "how good of a fuck your mum was" or "how gay you are" along with "fuck" and a whole range of other foul mouthed language.
Back when I was 14, we didn't swear that much and nowadays the basic vocabulary of 14 year olds is nothing but swear words.

A few one time is okay but nothing but swearing!?
Gee kiddo, relax for a second...


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Meaningless words?
> All I hear from 14 year olds is "how good of a fuck your mum was" or "how gay you are" along with "fuck" and a whole range of other foul mouthed language.
> Back when I was 14, we didn't swear that much and nowadays the basic vocabulary of 14 year olds is nothing but swear words.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. So It's the same everywhere?
NEW INTERNATIONAL PROBLEM !!!!!


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 25, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> It's really interesting to think like HOW we've added cursing to our basic vocabulary. Like honestly *no one really bats an eye when one curses because in the end...*
> *They're just meaningless words.*


 
Really... well, um

Yeah, see what you mean when they become meaningless.
Edit: And this is called for; normally it's just conversation, but it's actually needed here.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Just stop being a potty mouth.
> 
> What's the point of being foul mouthed anyways?
> It's not like people will think you're tough cause of it ._.


Really, a lot of people just slide in swears in casual conversation anyways. We don't do it for any real reason. It's just the replacement filler words. You may say "fuck" just about every other word, but it's only because it has replaced "like" or "uh" over years of casual usage. It can become the go to word when you are connecting the dots when talking. Even greater is the fact that the brain does a great job making sure these words don't slip out at the wrong times as well. When giving a presentation, for example, I'm not going to interject "fuck" into every gap in what I'm saying.

As another example, I tend to say "shit" or "son of a bitch" or "damn" when something is surprising or elicits a strong reaction in general because they are just easier words. I'm far less likely to offend somebody within my circle of friends and acquaintances if I say "holy shit" rather than "Jesus Christ," and as such, it can actually be more comfortable to swear. It's odd, really.

Edit: I will note that young teenagers do abuse the language, mostly because they're still experimenting though. For the most part, you have to expect them to not know how to handle the language because they're stupid kids.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Wow. So It's the same everywhere?
> NEW INTERNATIONAL PROBLEM !!!!!


 
Well, I was at the supermarket to get some food and drinks and saw a couple of 1st/2nd graders walk by.
They where addressing each other with words where you'd start to think, how the hell aren't you guys been beaten up yet by bullies till you where cryingly begging them to stop.

Not only that but have you seen some youtube videos?
People making complete fools out of them selves by swearing as much as they can.
It comes to a point where it's not even fun to watch anymore ._.


----------



## Sop (Nov 25, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> PC is only cheap depending on the build, sadly. Steam helps a lot though if you need more games (if you can play them), they have great sales.


 
i use my mums old computer (is fairly new, i can play Far Cry 3 and Battlefield 3 on high settings without lagging)


----------



## earlynovfan (Nov 25, 2013)

Though I will admit, I really didn't curse till I was a freshman in Highschool, these kids in middle school and Jr High DO take it way out of control.


----------



## Sop (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Well, I was at the supermarket to get some food and drinks and saw a couple of 1st/2nd graders walk by.
> They where addressing each other with words where you'd start to think, how the hell aren't you guys been beaten up yet by bullies till you where cryingly begging them to stop.
> 
> Not only that but have you seen some youtube videos?
> ...


edit:

you sound stupid i was thinking of i dont know


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Well, I was at the supermarket to get some food and drinks and saw a couple of 1st/2nd graders walk by.
> They where addressing each other with words where you'd start to think, how the hell aren't you guys been beaten up yet by bullies till you where cryingly begging them to stop.
> 
> Not only that but have you seen some youtube videos?
> ...


Citing youtube outliers does in no way signify a trend within the population. For the 1st and 2nd graders, yeah, the language is becoming more common to those who are even younger and younger, but hell, kids have much greater exposure than they used to. You practically have to expect this shift to happen because there is no way for kids to get away from the language if they have access to technology.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Really, a lot of people just slide in swears in casual conversation anyways. We don't do it for any real reason. It's just the replacement filler words. You may say "fuck" just about every other word, but it's only because it has replaced "like" or "uh" over years of casual usage. It can become the go to word when you are connecting the dots when talking. Even greater is the fact that the brain does a great job making sure these words don't slip out at the wrong times as well. When giving a presentation, for example, I'm not going to interject "fuck" into every gap in what I'm saying.
> 
> As another example, I tend to say "shit" or "son of a bitch" or "damn" when something is surprising or elicits a strong reaction in general because they are just easier words. I'm far less likely to offend somebody within my circle of friends and acquaintances if I say "holy shit" rather than "Jesus Christ," and as such, it can actually be more comfortable to swear. It's odd, really.
> 
> Edit: I will note that young teenagers do abuse the language, mostly because they're still experimenting though. For the most part, you have to expect them to not know how to handle the language because they're stupid kids.


 
Nothing wrong with a little bit of foul mouthed language but imagine you being with someone who's vocabulary is limited to "Fuck" "holy shit" "son of a bitch" "goddamnit" etc.
It'll get annoying quickly if the only thing they do is set those words on repeat.

I admit that I also use strong language meself but not constantly, unlike some people where you just can't have a normal conversation with them cause all they do is swear.


----------



## Sop (Nov 25, 2013)

bye


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Meaningless words?
> All I hear from 14 year olds is "*how good of a fuck your mum was*" or "how gay you are" along with "fuck" and a whole range of other foul mouthed language.


To be fair...I can understand why parents want to halt all the online cursing.


----------



## earlynovfan (Nov 25, 2013)

Sop said:


> bye


I'll miss you!!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope this extends to voicechat so all the kiddies spouting profanities on CoD will get banned from online gaming.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I hope this extends to voicechat so all the kiddies spouting profanities on CoD will get banned from online gaming.


 
I would love to see that happen actually.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Back when I was 14, we didn't swear that much and nowadays the basic vocabulary of 14 year olds is nothing but swear words.



Hmm... there is a good chance I am older than you and looking back..... well about the only fitting way to end this sentence would involve the use of the term "like a fucking sailor".


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 25, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> That's great, now I want to buy Xbox One just to try this feature.


 

I don't think it's worth $500 to do just that.  
Anyway, MS is basically confessing that kinect is a spy machine.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 25, 2013)

Doubt this'll work effectively, especially on the long term. Although I can definitely see the need for this


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2013)

So much for Xbox Jive-talking.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I hope this extends to voicechat so all the kiddies spouting profanities on CoD will get banned from online gaming.


 
I hate it when people say that it's only kids who act like turds online. It goes for adults too. Hell, I would say they're even worse than kids.


----------



## ßleck (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I hate it when people say that it's only kids who act like turds online. It goes for adults too. Hell, I would say they're even worse than kids.


 
Yes, it's not only kids. But the sound of those little children... Those annoying little voices... It's nothing compared to what adults do. Children's voices have the amazing ability to, when gaming, turn my smile into a frown.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Nov 25, 2013)

NSA is also watching you o.O


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I hate it when people say that it's only kids who act like turds online. It goes for adults too. Hell, I would say they're even worse than kids.


If they are acting like kids then they could be considered kiddies as well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 25, 2013)

To be fair kids are turds, adults are just annoying elitists.

I'm not sure what's worse.

Either way I play smart and just turn voice chat off every game. The only people I talk to online are friends and we just use private parties of some sort.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm... there is a good chance I am older than you and looking back..... well about the only fitting way to end this sentence would involve the use of the term "like a fucking sailor".


 
Seeing that I'm nearly 22, me being 14 was 8 year ago.
A lot has changed in those 8 years.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Either way I play smart and just turn voice chat off every game. The only people I talk to online are friends and we just use private parties of some sort.


 
Same here.
That + I very rarely play multiplayer games.


----------



## Langin (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh gawd I would get banned so much times then ;A; I swear way too much... ;o;


----------



## lexarvn (Nov 25, 2013)

I personally never use voice chat in games anymore because it doesn't seem like hardly anyone who does can form a sentence without at least one swear word in it.



earlynovfan said:


> Like honestly no one really bats an eye when one curses because in the end... They're just meaningless words.


 
If they are meaningless, what is the point of using them? Swear words used in a meaningless way bugs me far, far more than swear words used with a meaning behind them.



DinohScene said:


> Back when I was 14, we didn't swear that much and nowadays the basic vocabulary of 14 year olds is nothing but swear words.


 
I have to agree with this. I grew up in southern california and hardly ever heard anyone swear other than adults who only used it for surprise/aggravation. Then all the sudden, ever since I turned 21 it seems, every teenager I run into swears almost every other word. It's ridiculous...



ShadowSoldier said:


> I hate it when people say that it's only kids who act like turds online. It goes for adults too. Hell, I would say they're even worse than kids.


 
I think maybe kids voices are just easier to hear is main reason people complain about them more. I know I at least have an easier time hearing kids in voice chats.


----------



## matpower (Nov 25, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Sometimes you do indeed, can't disagree on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 14, but you don't see me swearing everywhere.
I agree most of 14 are stupid kids which uses "fuck" in every sentence, but please just don't go saying everyone is equal.
Also it goes for adults too. In my opinion, it's about how a mother/father teaches his/her kids and how that kid lives.
Also that is why I hate playing Online Multiplayer...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 25, 2013)

matpower said:


> I am 14, but you don't see me swearing everywhere.
> I agree most of 14 are stupid kids which uses "fuck" in every sentence, but please just don't go saying everyone is equal.
> Also it goes for adults too. In my opinion, it's about how a mother/father teaches his/her kids and how that kid lives.
> Also that is why I hate playing Online Multiplayer...


True this. This guy speaks the truth.

Online Multiplayer is great fun though, and just about all online games have a mute function. Use it, I do it all the time in League of Legends personally. The second I get annoyed by someone, just mute em.


----------



## matpower (Nov 25, 2013)

Mute Feature is great when you are playing TF2 and a random dude starts randomly swearing for 5mins. 
I usually never come back to these servers.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 25, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> I don't think it's worth $500 to do just that.
> Anyway, MS is basically confessing that kinect is a spy machine.


 
Probably wouldn't be worth the $500. =P
Also, isn't the Kinect just using voice recognition to detect swears? I doubt our voices go beyond the system to Microsoft for real time monitoring.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2013)

lexarvn said:


> [swear words being meaningless]If they are meaningless, what is the point of using them? Swear words used in a meaningless way bugs me far, far more than swear words used with a meaning behind them.
> 
> I have to agree with this. I grew up in southern california and hardly ever heard anyone swear other than adults who only used it for surprise/aggravation. Then all the sudden, ever since I turned 21 it seems, every teenager I run into swears almost every other word. It's ridiculous...



The concept of profanity and its uses, variations, effects and implications is an interesting one. For me if for no other than the considerable variation between locations ( http://www.thelocal.se/20111118/37434 and the various differences between how the word cunt is interpreted* between say the US, various parts of the UK and the likes of Australia and New Zealand, alternatively the many meanings of "I am going to go smoke a fag").
For my money though perhaps rather than meaningless we may instead be living in times where the old ones no longer have as much meaning as they did and little has risen up to replace it, or perhaps there is little in the way of shared profanity. For instance ones based on religion (though depending upon your viewpoint blasphemy is a different concept). Somewhat amusingly though it seems accusations of sexism and racism are some of the worst things I can level as an insult.

*if it is is good enough for Shakespeare it is good enough for me.

Between censorship in TV and films and that "when I was" is a classic example of how not to do a survey/gather useful data for many reasons I am not sure where to go from here though.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2013)

matpower said:


> I am 14, but you don't see me swearing everywhere.
> I agree most of 14 are stupid kids which uses "fuck" in every sentence, but please just don't go saying everyone is equal.
> Also it goes for adults too. In my opinion, it's about how a mother/father teaches his/her kids and how that kid lives.
> Also that is why I hate playing Online Multiplayer...


 
Never said all 14 year olds are like that.
ComeTurismo is 12..13?
He used to be a fine Temper before he broke down.
Infact, I had respect for him that he was very mature for his age.

Thing is, adults know when to stop.
Well... they should anyway, but a child (preteen) doesn't know the difference and it develops in puberty.
A 13/14 year old is still learning (obviously doing bad stuff means you being cool at that age) and when foul language becomes "normal" in their values then it's hard for them to stop.
Not all 13/14 year olds are like that ofcourse but the majority unfortunately is.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Xbone cases look pretty ugly? Too much green.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 25, 2013)

i suffer from Tourette's so I look forward to pursuing Microsoft through the courts for persecuting me on the basis of my disability.

Oh fuck yeah! The gravy-fucking-train has pulled the fuck in to the twatting station baby


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 25, 2013)

Thought this was interesting:


Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2013)

And here I am enjoying the Wii U


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And here I am enjoying the Wii U


If only I had one


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And here I am enjoying the Wii U



We already had censorship threads for the Wii U. Of course as it is a children's toy with children being the main audience most people just said "think of the children" and it was over.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> We already had censorship threads for the Wii U. Of course as it is a children's toy with children being the main audience most people just said "think of the children" and it was over.


 

I'm just going to leave it at that and not say anymore regarding said console in this thread.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 25, 2013)

Smuff said:


> i suffer from Tourette's so I look forward to pursuing Microsoft through the courts for persecuting me on the basis of my disability.
> 
> Oh fuck yeah! The gravy-fucking-train has pulled the fuck in to the twatting station baby


 
Like this guy?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Call of Dooty is going to see a huge drop in players haha


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 26, 2013)

It doesn't stop.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> It doesn't stop.


 
Seriously? Instead of breaking my Xbone, I might consider doing stuff like this. I can then sue Microsoft for invasion of privacy. Kinect isn't supposed to know what I say every hour; I choose what it can know and not know.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Seriously? Instead of breaking my Xbone, I might consider doing stuff like this. I can then sue Microsoft for invasion of privacy. Kinect isn't supposed to know what I say every hour; I choose what it can know and not know.


 
This is many reasons why I love knowing a second language, I can hurl Japanese insults at it and it wouldn't know what I was saying  Kinect, AKA Skynet.


----------



## matpower (Nov 26, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> It doesn't stop.


I think we can sue Microsoft now...
Really, I don't think I will buy a XBone now. Also that would be really creepy to receive that. xD
(Note:If I enter in rage mode, swear in portuguese.)


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 26, 2013)

and yet nintendo can hide cussing in Pokemon cries (delphfox in particular) I swear it's cry sounds like. da...da...damn I always imagine that when it faints


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> This is many reasons why I love knowing a second language, I can hurl Japanese insults at it and it wouldn't know what I was saying  Kinect, AKA Skynet.


 
Yay, whole new way to troll Microsoft.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> This is many reasons why I love knowing a second language, I can hurl Japanese insults at it and it wouldn't know what I was saying  Kinect, AKA Skynet.


I agree, but I am sure MS has Japanese staff monitoring online too. Pretty sure they don't have Norwegian staff though


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 26, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I agree, but I am sure MS has Japanese staff monitoring online too. Pretty sure they don't have Norwegian staff though


 
Like Microsoft and Japan relations go together that well in the first place


----------



## matpower (Nov 26, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I agree, but I am sure MS has Japanese staff monitoring online too. Pretty sure they don't have Norwegian staff though


Well, they got Micro$oft Brazil... 
This means I ran out of options now


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 26, 2013)

Foul mouthed kids are nothing new, it's just a lot easier to encounter them now.

I learned most swears riding the school bus in 2nd grade (my first year in public school, private schools didn't put up with that sort of thing).


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 27, 2013)

Can we change the title to reflect at least what is actually getting people banned, so all these fucking idiots will stop posting here saying the Xbox is a spy box? Seriously people, your troll topic titles and your poor reading skills are remarkable.


----------

